# My fuckin' street music, by me. \m/



## enocifer (Nov 4, 2013)

I wrote this acoustic death metal song a while back, used to scare Christians with it while I was spanging/busking. Here's a video I recorded of myself playing it back in 2005 or so.

https://myspace.com/enocifer777/video/enocifer-innocence/4253424


----------

